# Painting Help



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Haven't build a model for over 55 years getting back into it now. looking for site on if I have to sand plastic or prime before I paint and what type of paint I need.
Thanks in advance tor the help from a retired guy getting back to building.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There is going to be a mixed viewpoint on paint techniques. 

Take a look at any of the build threads here in the modeling sections to get any ideal. And the slot car customizing section. 

You may have better luck looking at youtube how to videos than trying to find one site, but they are also going to vary.

Most everyone though is going to start with a wash process first. Sanding depends on your paint process and supplier and how much time you want to put into the effort

Do let us know what you settle on and show us your work efforts though!

:cheers2:


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Thank You for the info.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Also starship modeler forums has a section on finishing and one on construction. But like here on hobbytalk you do need to register.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

My technique is to always prime it before base coat and clear coat. I'm always worried the base coat may be too 'hot' and melt the surface of the plastic (more of an issue if you use automotive paints rather than hobby paints) and it helps it to stick to the plastic better.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Well sir, before I paint or I rinse off all sprues to clean off all that nasty release agents. Warm soapy water seems to do the trick. Next a light hobby primer on all the parts I want to paint. Then I hit it with the Testors paint, and lightly dust until I build up a nice shine, slowly add paint allow to dry, then hit again, until I dig the sheen. Then its time for clear coat, same procedure then im donesville! Note flats and satin, just paint to suit personal pantone needs....:nerd::grin2:


----------

